# Input sought about an escaped Mourning dove that left in a panic.



## Stripmine (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi Everyone, 

I was hoping I could get a little input from people with more knowledge about Doves than I have.

I found a baby Mourning Dove back in June that was about 8 days old and in rough shape. I brought him home & got him healthy and within a few weeks I was sure he was healthy enough that he could survive on his own, with one slight problem. He was so bonded to me that when I left the room he would throw a tantrum in his cage and as a result his wings & tail looked like they'd been caught in a paper shredder and his flight skills were pretty rough.

In an effort to let his feathers regrow & keep him calm, I began leaving him out of the cage most of the time. He became accustomed to the dogs & cat & they ignored him & besides, he spent 90% of his time on my shoulder or head.

It was so bad that he would even fly into the shower and land on my shoulder in mid shower.. and I'd have to set him on the top rail of the shower stall so I could finish. 

He routinely went outside with me & if he did venture off my shoulder for a minute, if I ducked out of sight he'd come flying over to me. I even used to walk over to talk to the neighbors with him on my shoulder & he would never leave.. If I tried to set him down he quickly flew back.

Well, that all changed on November 8, I was walking next door to see a neighbor & as she approached, I felt Dove's little claws dig into my neck & he took off in a panic. I watched him as far as I could see and then went looking for him, I've been out daily for 2 weeks combing the area both in the neighborhood & in the wooded areas but have yet to see him. 

I've seen several doves that may be him, with poor flight skills and mangled tails, but none have responded to my calls & none have approached.

Here are my questions, 

1, Since he was so bonded to me that he'd seek me out if I left his sight, do you think he'd fly back if he saw me??

2. If I'm out looking, will he be more likely to be alone? or possibly with another dove? ( there seem to be several single doves in the trees around here)

3. I have his cage outside in a covered area where it can be seen & have been feeding dove seed to all the doves in the area, just outside of his cage. Will he return to a cage after being free??

4. Since he left in a panic, is he less likely to return?

5 How long would you think I should hold out hope for his return? 

Any input would be greatly appreciated, .

Dave


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Dave, what a cutie! Hope you see him again.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Hard to say if he will come back. I would think he would have by now if he was going to. You should have expected that one day he would fly off when being brought outside. Bringing him out is dangerous, as they do fly, and eventually will. A safe enclosure for him to go out in would be a better option. The problem is that when hand raised, they don't know how to survive on their own. How to find food and water. Where to find shelter. It puts them at a huge disadvantage. Hope he is okay and that you see him again.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

If he's tame and not scared of humans, maybe someone in the neighbourhood caught him. He will obviously seek out human company. Why don't you put up an add and these photo's at a local supermarket and hopefully someone will respond.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Marina B said:


> If he's tame and not scared of humans, maybe someone in the neighbourhood caught him. He will obviously seek out human company. Why don't you put up an add and these photo's at a local supermarket and hopefully someone will respond.



This would be a good idea. You could also post it in the vets clinics in the area.


----------

